

Ask HN: Would you localize your app?  Why?  Have you done it already? - rahimnathwani

There have been some discussions on HN recently about how to localize an app.  The comments have focused on (i) how to translate the strings in an app, (ii) how to optimise the title&#x2F;description&#x2F;keywords in the app store, (iii) why translation isn&#x27;t enough.<p>If you have localized your app already:<p>- How did you decide it was worth doing?<p>- Apart from translating strings (in the app and on the store), what else did you do, to try to make your app successful in other languages&#x2F;countries?<p>If you haven&#x27;t localized your app:<p>- Why not?<p>- What could make you change your mind?
======
badbath
I did for android app. we simply looked at number of installations by country
and we had a lot of people asking for their language to be supported. we used
google services to do the localization. for us, main thing was simply making
all labels, etc make sense for native speakers of the two other languages
(beside english) that we added

~~~
rahimnathwani
Thanks. Does your app have any server-side content (apart from user-generated
content)?

~~~
badbath
No, all of the content is user-generated. For this content, we just display it
in the language it was submitted. The localization I was talking about is more
for static things like buttons and general navigation around app.

